# Shame on you rowe...



## Jukuren (Feb 6, 2011)

i don't know why but this made me laugh... 







note to self... be careful what you 'like'


----------



## ianography (Feb 6, 2011)

Shame, Rowe... Shame on you. jk


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 6, 2011)

Ironic that your holding it against him.


----------



## Jukuren (Feb 7, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Ironic that your holding it against him.


 
Ironic because you assume i also like Britney spears? I'm confused as to why its Ironic and why you chose to use that word

I don't hold it against him, just got this mental image of him sittin in front of the computer singing spears while doing solves lol


----------



## ianography (Feb 7, 2011)

Jukuren said:


> Ironic because you assume i also like Britney spears? I'm confused as to why its Ironic and why you chose to use that word
> 
> I don't hold it against him, just got this mental image of him sittin in front of the computer singing spears while doing solves lol


 
off topic, but do you life in Washington state or Washington DC? I'm just wondering, because I'm from Washington state and I don't see a lot of cubers from there on here


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 7, 2011)

What Is wrong with Rowe liking this?


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 7, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> *What Is wrong with Rowe?*


 
it's silly of course...


----------



## goatseforever (Feb 7, 2011)

Jukuren said:


> Ironic because you assume i also like Britney spears? I'm confused as to why its Ironic and why you chose to use that word
> 
> I don't hold it against him, just got this mental image of him sittin in front of the computer singing spears while doing solves lol


 
Ironic because of this:


----------



## Cubing321 (Feb 7, 2011)

Don't hold it against him...... hahahaha get it? cause the title is "hold it against me" lol


----------



## Jukuren (Feb 7, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> Ironic because of this:


 
AHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA..... 
thats pretty funny cuz its actually my wife that 'liked' that


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 7, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> Ironic because of this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Ha


Cubing321 said:


> Don't hold it against him...... hahahaha get it? cause the title is "hold it against me" lol


This is what I meant.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 7, 2011)

Kurt Schneider and Sam Tsui are incredibly talented. They covered a popular mainstream song and in my opinion made it considerably better. I don't see how you could not like that. Shame on you OP. Shame on you.
/thread


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 7, 2011)

Have you actually listened to it?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sam and Kurt have amazing skills. Just producing the music is difficult, but to create any sort of video and sync the audio and video takes much time and effort. Plus, creating your own "version" of a song requires some sort of talent to do.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 7, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Have you actually listened to it?


 
I didn't like it, but we all have opinions. (found the lyrics predictable)


----------



## qqwref (Feb 7, 2011)

That's actually a really awesome cover. Nothing wrong with liking that.

Also, I want one of those drum machines :O


----------



## Simboubou (Feb 7, 2011)

Shame on you Jukuren for having started such a thread...

Yeah, I like this drum machine, it's cool. ^^


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 7, 2011)

Does anyone know what type of drum machine that is? I've been wanting to get one for my home studio...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 7, 2011)

Jukuren: Thank you for showing me a great cover  I haven't heard of these guys yet.

Sarah: Thank you for enabling me to be lazy about it, I was about to go search for the video when I read it was a cover 

Anthony, Michael, Sarah: You should check out Boyce Avenue if you haven't heard of them yet. They're incredibly awesome.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 7, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Also, I want one of those drum machines :O



guitar center has them. They are pretty common. I forget what the brand is though.

-edit-
figured it be roland:
http://www.rolandus.com/products/productdetails.php?ProductId=765


----------



## EricReese (Feb 7, 2011)

What are you doing here on speedsolving while the superbowl is going on Dan?


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 7, 2011)

EricReese said:


> What are you doing here on speedsolving while the superbowl is going on Dan?


 
Back atcha (yes, I know who the question is directed at)


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm still waiting for Hessy to see this thread...


----------



## Samania (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't find anything wrong with it. Sam Tsui has an amazing voice


----------



## y3k9 (Feb 7, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I'm still waiting for Hessy to see this thread...


Hessy? Who are you to call him that?


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 7, 2011)

In a world where you can't 'like' what you like... it sucks.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 7, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> Hessy? Who are you to call him that?


 
Who are you to complain about him calling him that?
lol


----------



## EricReese (Feb 7, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Back atcha (yes, I know who the question is directed at)


 
Look where I'm located. Maryland. Maryland = Baltimore Ravens. Ravens = nemesis of Steelers. Therefore I don't care about this Superbowl.


----------



## ianography (Feb 7, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Look where I'm located. Maryland. Maryland = Baltimore Ravens. Ravens = nemesis of Steelers. Therefore I don't care about this Superbowl.


 
i don't care about the superbowl at all


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 7, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Look where I'm located. Maryland. Maryland = Baltimore Ravens. Ravens = nemesis of Steelers. Therefore I don't care about this Superbowl.


 
OOORR you could just root for the Packers.

I'm a Pats fan, so I'm rooting for the "not Steelers".


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 7, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Look where I'm located. Maryland. Maryland = Baltimore Ravens. Ravens = nemesis of Steelers. Therefore I don't care about this Superbowl.


 
Ravens fan? Me too! Hate freaking rapersburger. Can burn in a hole for all I care. Seriously... We come so close every year to going to the superbowl.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 7, 2011)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Ravens fan? Me too! Hate freaking rapersburger. Can burn in a hole for all I care. Seriously... We come so close every year to going to the superbowl.


 
yet you can't get there... I wonder why? Perhaps there are better teams who make it? (I really shouldn't post this, but go steelers)


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 7, 2011)

Dan... *sadface*

Nope, we can't get there. I never said Ravens were a better team. Steelers are better... Just that I hate their QB.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 7, 2011)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Steelers are better


 


masterofthebass said:


> go steelers


 
yep


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 7, 2011)

Go Red soc.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 7, 2011)

His name is Womenmolesterberger.

Get it right.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 7, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> yep


 
lookin pretty bad now


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 7, 2011)

Dan was watching the Squeelers get their butt kicked.
I rooted for Packers since the Squeelers don't deserve my cheering. Especially Rapistburger.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 7, 2011)

who would watch 13 minutes of game time stretched into 3 hours?

On topic: So what? Would it be worse if he liked this?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 7, 2011)

It's impossible for it to stretch to 3 hours.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 7, 2011)

Whatever, while you wasted you time watching that, I was making money. Economics bro.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 7, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> who would watch 13 minutes of game time stretched into 3 hours?
> 
> On topic: So what? Would it be worse if he liked this?


 
What are you TALKING about??? That video is SO much more epic win than Britney, or any cover of her song(s).


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 7, 2011)

Innocence said:


> What are you TALKING about??? That video is SO much more epic win than Britney, or any cover of her song(s).


notsureifserious.tiff


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 7, 2011)

This is the dumbest thread ive ever seen


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 7, 2011)

rowehessler said:


> This is the not dumbest thread ive ever seen


 fixed that for you.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 7, 2011)

rowehessler said:


> This is the dumbest thread ive ever seen


 
No duh :fp


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 7, 2011)

If you make money being on the internet surfing around, then I need to get in on that.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 7, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> If you make money being on the internet surfing around, then I need to get in on that.


 
Oh you!


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 7, 2011)

Wiki said:


> Stefan is an active user of the Speedsolving Forums, where he has gained a reputation as a rare beacon of reason in a vast sea of utter nonsense. His charisma has in particular inspired the custom-made Pochmann 8-Ball, using quotes from his forum posts.



WHERE ARE YOU STEFAN?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 7, 2011)

And this is why I lurk -.-


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 7, 2011)

aznmortalx said:


> And this is why I lurk -.-


 
To stop a thread and then bump it a month later?


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 7, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> WHERE ARE YOU STEPHAN?


 
Okay you quoted the wiki and then spelled his name wrong. It's Ste*f*an not Ste*ph*an


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 7, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Okay you quoted the wiki and then spelled his name wrong. It's Ste*f*an not Ste*ph*an


 
Fixed


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 7, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> So what? Would it be worse if he liked this?


 gtfo


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 7, 2011)

Jukuren said:


> note to self... be careful what you 'like'


Tell that to esquimalt1:


----------



## ariasamie (Feb 7, 2011)

when I read the title, I thought he had cheated in a competition or something!


----------

